
Animatic by Inkboard – Animation for everyone. animatic.io - darrenpaul
Animatic makes it easy to draw animated GIFs and videos (iOS).  Available on the App Store for free download.  Once you&#x27;ve made an animation, you can share it on your favorite chat&#x2F; social app, or save it for yourself to edit later.
======
kleer001
clickable link please?

